# Die Knoppers-Frage



## Doofkatze (18. Februar 2011)

Wie esst ihr euer Knoppers?

- Schokolade nach oben

- Schokolade nach unten



Morgens, halb zehn in Deutschland und QUER gelten als falsche Antworten und sollten bitte nicht gegeben werden.

Seit Tagen höre ich verschiedene Meinungen, wierum man ein Knoppers hält/isst. Wie macht ihr es?


----------



## Neritia (18. Februar 2011)

schokolade nach unten xD ganz klar XD

kA warum aber ich verusch auch manchmal den "Deckel" runter zu bekommen 

Uhrzeit: je später desto besser


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Februar 2011)

Ich finds voll ätzend das die Finger dann schokoladig sind wenn man die Schokoseite anfässt ._.


----------



## Akairo (18. Februar 2011)

ich ess dass immer so wieichs aus der verpackung hol...und ich mein, da is die schokolade oben, oder?


----------



## Soramac (18. Februar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich finds voll ätzend das die Finger dann schokoladig sind wenn man die Schokoseite anfässt ._.



Geht mir genau so, habe gerade ein Donut gegessen mit Schokolade drauf und wehe bei mir kommt was an die Finger.. nehh danke, kann klebrige Finger überhaupt nicht abhaben. 

Ungepflegte Fingernägel, klebrige Finger, nein danke.


----------



## Firun (18. Februar 2011)

Mit der Schokoseite nach unten, und wichtig immer mit frischen Kaffee ^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2011)

Ich esse gar kein Knoppers D:


----------



## Neritia (18. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich esse gar kein Knoppers D:



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEZ XD wie kannst du nur ohne Knoppers überleben xD


----------



## Launethil (18. Februar 2011)

Schokolade nach oben!


----------



## Sin (18. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich esse gar kein Knoppers D:



Dito, Knoppers schmeckt einfach net. Lieber n Hanuta, da hab ich das Problem mit der Schokoseite nicht


----------



## Deanne (18. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich esse gar kein Knoppers D:



Ich auch nicht. Aber als Kind habe ich sie gemocht und da musste die Schokoladenseite immer nach unten.


----------



## Neritia (18. Februar 2011)

Also hanuta mag ich ned wirklich mir ist die nougat-schokocreme glaub ich etwas zu bitter xD

ich bin dann doch eher der milchige typ und bei knoppers is das wohl auch dabei gemischt mit schokolade und keks XD (i love cookies) <3


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Februar 2011)

Schokolade selbstverständlich nach oben, nie anders gemacht. Ich versteh gar nich, wie ihr das immer esst...Gerade im Sommer Oo


----------



## Mahrony (18. Februar 2011)

Einen Knoppers isst man nicht, man zelebriert ihn, und zwar wie folgt:

Man entkleide das köstliche Knuspergebäck von seiner Verpackung, nehme ihn zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger, die mit Schokolade überzogene Seite nach oben zeigend, daraus folgend die mit Milchcreme nach unten, nehme einen Bissen und trinke im Anschluss einen Schluck ungesüßten schwarzen Kaffee.

Diese Prozedur, das Abbeissen und das konsumieren der frisch gebrühten Kolonialware, vollführt man abwechselnd und EXAKT fünfmal.

SO isst man einen Knoppers


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Februar 2011)

Kenne auch Leute, die essen eine Schicht nach der anderen. Sieht einigermaßen eklig aus.

Naja, ich ess das Zeug eh nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (18. Februar 2011)

Bei dem Thread-Titel dachte ich jetzt kommt sowas wie
"Was war zuerst da, das Huhn oder das Knoppers"


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Februar 2011)

Schokolade nach oben.
Ich ess die Dinger aber viel zu selten.


----------



## Ennia (18. Februar 2011)

Ich nehme immer einen gummihammer (so einen, den man verwendet, um pflastersteine zu verlegen) und hau das knoppers zu staub. Danach geb ich es in eine Schüssel und gieße etwas sahne und milch dazu. Je nach gusto scmeck ich es mit süßstoff ab und schütte das zeug in die eismaschine. nach einer stunde stopf ich mir den schmodder mit einem suppenlöffel rein. ein rießen spaß! leider haben sich die kollegInnen im büro schon daran gewöhnt, aber am anfang waren sie doch sehr erstaunt, wenn nicht sogar etwas enidisch ;-)

so viel zum thema: "wie esst ihr euer knoppers?"


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich esse gar kein Knoppers D:



ich auch nicht - aber die Milka Noisette Tafel kann ich von allen Seiten essen...


----------



## schneemaus (18. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kenne auch Leute, die essen eine Schicht nach der anderen. Sieht einigermaßen eklig aus.
> 
> Naja, ich ess das Zeug eh nicht.



Ich mach das so ähnlich... Schokoseite nach unten (natürlich ihr Banausen!) und dann wird mit den Zähnen die obere Schicht mit der Nusscreme abgeschabt und die Milchcremeschicht dann ordentlich zelebriert.

Das mach ich aber nur zu Hause, wenn mir 1. niemand zuschaut und ich mir 2. danach die Finger waschen kann. Ansonsten auf jeden Fall Schokoseite nach unten.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Februar 2011)

Gar nicht. Hier gibt's keins. Scheiß England!


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2011)

Knoppers ist iih


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Februar 2011)

Schokolade nach unten. Alle anderen werden gebannt!

*fg*


----------



## Damokles (18. Februar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich finds voll ätzend das die Finger dann schokoladig sind wenn man die Schokoseite anfässt ._.



Machs doch wie ich! Schokoladenseite nach innen indem Du zwei Knoppers aufeinander stapelst.
Dann klappt es auch mit sauberen Fingern.
Die Dinger sind sowieso viel zu klein und es ist auch schon vorgekommen, dass ich so eine einzelne
Knopperstafel in Gänze eingeatmet habe. 

Knopper ist purer Sex für den Gaumen.


----------



## Neritia (18. Februar 2011)

Damokles schrieb:


> Machs doch wie ich! Schokoladenseite nach innen indem Du zwei Knoppers aufeinander stapelst.
> Dann klappt es auch mit sauberen Fingern.
> Die Dinger sind sowieso viel zu klein und es ist auch schon vorgekommen, dass ich so eine einzelne
> Knopperstafel in Gänze eingeatmet habe.
> ...




k die sandwich methode muss ich mal austesten xD doppelst so lecker yamyam XD

und das mit dem wegatmen kenn ich -.- bin froh wenn da mal +2 gratis dabei sind xD mehr zum genießen xD

und zu Knoppers ist purer Sex für den Gaumen -> stimm ich dir zu xD


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Februar 2011)

so wie es aus der Packung "fällt" Oo


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Februar 2011)

Wie Chuck Norris schon um 9 Uhr.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Februar 2011)

Schoko nach unten... war immer so, wird immer so sein...


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2011)

Rüchtüch, Schokolade nach unten! Die Waffel kommt immer von oben!


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Februar 2011)

Damokles schrieb:


> Knopper ist purer Sex für den Gaumen.



Aber kein leidenschaftlicher mit einem attraktiven Partner.


----------



## Sunyo (18. Februar 2011)

Launethil schrieb:


> Schokolade nach oben!



This.

Btw.: Auf der Verpackung ist es mit der Schokoladenseite nach oben abgebildet.


----------



## Meriane (18. Februar 2011)

Wie wäre es mit Schokolade zur Seite? Ist wahrscheinlich ein ganz neues Essenserlebnis


----------



## legend codename (18. Februar 2011)

Entweder ess ichs mit Schokolade nach unten oder jede Schicht einzeln=)


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Februar 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Schokolade nach unten. Alle anderen werden gebannt!




Muhahaha der war gut!!!


Und um den Knoppers Schokoladen Sex Genuss Orgien hier mal einen Dämpfer zu verpassen:

100g Knoppers haben 528 Kalorien (Im Vergleich: dazu eine Tafel Ritter Sport Vollmilch mit 100g hat 538 Kalorien)

So und nu haut rein hähäh


----------



## Neritia (18. Februar 2011)

von an guten menschen kann nie genug da sein xD


----------



## Damokles (19. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aber kein leidenschaftlicher mit einem attraktiven Partner.



Sex kann niemals so gut sein, wie man(n) es sich beim Wichsen vorstellt!
Und oral betrachtet ist ein Knoppers die Meggan Fox unter den Süßspeisen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Februar 2011)

Damokles schrieb:


> Sex kann niemals so gut sein, wie man(n) es sich beim Wichsen vorstellt!
> Und oral betrachtet ist ein Knoppers die Meggan Fox unter den Süßspeisen.



Findest du? Mich erinnert ein Knoppers so betrachtet eher an Tine Wittler.


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Findest du? Mich erinnert ein Knoppers so betrachtet eher an Tine Wittler.



Ansichtssache   


Naja Ich, wenn ich mal eins Esse(muss aber auch schon 2 Jahre her sein. :O ), nehms so wies aus der Packung fällt.


----------



## Merianna (19. Februar 2011)

Ess selten Knoppers und wenn ist es so schnell weg das ich nicht weiß wie es aus der Packung kam  
Steh eher auf die Wunderbarriegel einfach genial mit Peanutbutter und Karamel und wenn man das Papier drum lässt gibts auch keine schmutzigen Finger

*
*


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Februar 2011)

Schokolade nach unten natürlich...wie sieht denn das sonst aus? 
Tip: Ich hole das Teil nicht ganz aus der Packung raus, sondern nutze diese um das Knoppers zu halten - so vermeide ich klebrige Schokofinger


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich "Morgens halb 10 in Deutschland" eine Knoppers essen würde, müsste ich die auf dem Weg zwischen S-Bahn und Arbeitstelle essen, oder mitten beim Tür aufschließen.

Im Sommer würde da Ding schmelzen und im Winter ist das mit Handschuhen doof.

Daher: Mir ist das egal.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2011)

Wie sehen die denn nomma aus? Ich weiß, dass ich es immer richtig herum gegessen habe. Ich glaube das war Schokoladenseite unten, da es die feinere Oberfläche war. Aber meistens habe ich es eh wie ein Brötchen oder Döner aus der offenen Packung gegessen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Februar 2011)

So wird die auch in der Werbung gegessen. Da packt die auch keiner aus. Aber wie rum die da gegessen wird? K.a.

Und hier die Werbung von 1992:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-aW-0j86Jn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2011)

Die kleinen Mädchen zählen nicht. Die müssen das falsch rum essen damit es goldig aussieht


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

Also esse keinen Süßkram, aber hab zufällig gestern nen Kumpel eins essen sehen. Auf meine Frage hin meinte er auch nur "Ja natürlich die Schokoseite unten wie denn sonst?" 

Wieso konnte er mir nich erklären, aber ich find's irgendwie auch am logischsten... ^^


----------



## Potpotom (21. Februar 2011)

Ich machs wie beim Brot... den Brotaufstrich immer nach unten. cO


----------



## Neritia (22. Februar 2011)

Ich seh schon hier scheiden sich die geister 

kA warum die ind er werbung das so komisch halten oO

die schoko muss nach unten xD MUSS MUSS MUSS XD

aber letztens in ner ini ne kleine aufmunterung: ich pack mir ein knoppers aus u sag im gruppenchannel noch: so wetten wir sterben jz weil ich das knoppers ned um halb 10 morgens futter xD was war wipe bei ner trashgruppe ich musste es ja auf die harte tour lernen XD

PS: trotzdem ess ich es noch immer heimlich am abend XD


----------



## The Reptil (22. Februar 2011)

hm ich finde Schoko gehört auf den Keks 

esse aber nicht oft so was weil mir nur Schokolade besser mundet ;-)


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2011)

keks nach unten , also schoko nacht oben ... dabei halt ich die finger an der seite um die fingerchen so wenig mit schokolade zu bekleckern wie geht
und ich ess dat ding NIE! NIE! " um halb zehn in Deutschland" ... erstens net um halb zehn und zweitens net in deutschland


----------



## Zangor (23. Februar 2011)

Früher hab ich die oft gegessen, welche Seite oben ist war mir egal, habs meistens aus der Packung gegessen, damit die Finger nicht mit Schoki beschmiert werden. Nun lass ich lieber die Finger von und ess Knäcke mit Quark.


----------



## Kuya (23. Februar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Wie esst ihr euer Knoppers?





MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich finds voll ätzend das die Finger dann schokoladig sind wenn man die Schokoseite anfässt ._.



Also ich esse die immer aus der aufgerissenen Verpackung, und halte damit die eine Hälfte Fest, hilft wunderbar gegen Schokopfoten. 
Und natürlich darf...



Firun schrieb:


> Mit der Schokoseite nach unten, und wichtig immer mit frischen Kaffee ^^



...auf gar keinen Fall fehlen!  (Schokoseite nach Unten ist selbstverständlich... ich meine.. wo sind wohl die menschlichen Geschmacksnerfen?!).

Anonsten, wenn mich die Lust packt, kauf ich mir eh so einen 12er Pack, und den Esse ich dann im Laufe eines Tages leer.
Man könnte also sagen, ich suchte es, und schiebe hier und da mal ne lange Knoppers-Session.


----------



## Reflox (24. Februar 2011)

Ihr Banasusen!

Die Schoko-Seite nach oben! Der Keks ist eklig, wenn er oben ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2011)

Keks nach unten ist was für Weicheier!


----------



## Neritia (28. Februar 2011)

Ich hab wochenends ne "knoppersstudie" durchgeführt XD


Test 1: keks nach oben : Krümmelmonster inc XDD
Test 2: keks nach unten: kaum Krümmel xD

das selbe bei meinem Freund XD aber ich finde irgendwie sieht die Schokoseite so nach unten aus XD 

aber ihr könnt den test ja selbst mal wagen  und mir dann davon berichten XD


----------

